# Potato, Spinach, Cheese Balls - For Callisto



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

Callisto, your post re mashed potato pancakes/patties not holding together
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=666632&postcount=1

This is the recipe I had in mind - if you (or the members here) would like to give it a try. You could omit the spinach & go with a sharp cheddar cheese & Paprika instead of nutmeg. See what you think.

Potato Spinach Balls

(Click on the pic to enlarge. )


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, amy, those look fantastic!  Either for a side dish, or minis, as appetizers!

They will definitely be part of one of my holiday appetizer platters this year!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## jabbur (Aug 27, 2008)

Amy, looks like a nice recipe.  I'm not real good with volume math so if I wanted to use leftover mashed taters how much would that be in cups?  I tend to make mashed taters in larger than we can eat at meal amounts because the family likes to reheat them and throw add-ins (Chili, cheese, sour cream, ham, broccoli etc).


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh, amy, those look fantastic! Either for a side dish, or minis, as appetizers!
> 
> They will definitely be part of one of my holiday appetizer platters this year!
> 
> ...


 

Lee, hadn't thought of appys.  Kewl idea.  For a main dish side, I would make them larger than 1" - maybe use an ice cream scoop


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Amy, looks like a nice recipe. I'm not real good with volume math so if I wanted to use leftover mashed taters how much would that be in cups? I tend to make mashed taters in larger than we can eat at meal amounts because the family likes to reheat them and throw add-ins (Chili, cheese, sour cream, ham, broccoli etc).


 
Jabbur, not sure how many cups. Not great with math/volume myself. I would go by feel/eye. For leftover mashed taters, you could try adding a beaten egg or two, add in your fillings, form in balls or patties & dust with flour. You might put them on a baking sheet or in muffin tins. Just a thought/idea. Love the broc, ham, sour cream, etc add-ins. Maybe add some chopped scallions or onions in place of spinach


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm going to guess and say 4 Idaho potatoes would be roughly 4 cups of mashed, if not more, really!  But that's probably a pretty close guess?  You think?


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm going to guess and say 4 Idaho potatoes would be roughly 4 cups of mashed, if not more, really! But that's probably a pretty close guess? You think?


 
That sounds pretty right on the nose to me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

I couldn't resist!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh, amy, those look fantastic! Either for a side dish, or minis, as appetizers!
> 
> They will definitely be part of one of my holiday appetizer platters this year!
> 
> ...


 
Here's a potato, crab cake, artichoke appy I love:

Crab, Artichoke and Potato Croquettes video and other American videos at 5min

The Lemon Caper Butter Sauce sounds like a yummy topper - w a side of avocado.

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Make-Lemon-Caper-Butter-Sauce-4613


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I couldn't resist!


 
 Cute, cute cute.  Love that site.


----------



## deelady (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Amy....do you happen to have that lemon caper butter sauce recipe? I was unable to watch the video....
Thanks!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

deelady said:


> Hi Amy....do you happen to have that lemon caper butter sauce recipe? I was unable to watch the video....
> Thanks!


 
Don't see the recipe posted, but if you look at the Tabs below the video, click on Transcript. Don't know if I'm permitted to post the Transcript here. Hope that helps.

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Make-Lemon-Caper-Butter-Sauce-4613


----------



## deelady (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know if its the site or my puter but now I can't even get on the site....


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 27, 2008)

Gee..I wasn't even hungry until I stopped by here!  Those look yummy!


----------

